# Adding weight to manual reel



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey guys-

Wanted to see if anyone has experience with this. My manual reel just seems a bit to light to get down to 1inch. Earthwise 7blade. The back roller bounces up occasionally and can leaves some ripples. The ground is pretty flat.

Has anyone tried adding weight to a manual reel? How would you do so?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

As an experiment why don't you try adding downward pressure to the mower as you are pushing it. See what happens.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Shindoman said:


> As an experiment why don't you try adding downward pressure to the mower as you are pushing it. See what happens.


did that tonight. Ive had it set to 1.5 inches, and my grass was around 2. I set to 1.25 and added some pressure, and it actually cut down to that, When im talking pressure though, I may as well have been doing sled pushes. A TON of pressure. Yards browned up a bit but hopefully i can keep it this height? Any ideas on adding the weight to help with keeping the back rollers from bouncing?


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I don't understand. Why would the back rollers bouncing cause ripples?

When I used a manual reel I only got ripples in areas that were extra thick. I attributed that to a lack of velocity.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> I don't understand. Why would the back rollers bouncing cause ripples?
> 
> When I used a manual reel I only got ripples in areas that were extra thick. I attributed that to a lack of velocity.


It bounces up and down, which cause the cutting blade to be bouncing. Which goes cut, no cut, cut, no cut.

Id imagine i may need to scalp with a rotary to get the height I want then just continue at the low height with manual.


----------



## AlexH (Sep 9, 2018)

I have the same problem with my Earthwise and thinking of adding a bar/rod between the handle and the rollers. This would keep the bedknife from bouncing and causing the washboard.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

AlexH said:


> I have the same problem with my Earthwise and thinking of adding a bar/rod between the handle and the rollers. This would keep the bedknife from bouncing and causing the washboard.


Any thoughts on how you may do so? I have some small 5-10lb weight plates that I may just try putting on right where the handles split at the bottom. Seems like theres no good place to attach to the actual bedknife area.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@BigBoxLawn please share a picture of your mower


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

The ripples aren't (entirely) due to bouncing.

Even with perfect ground contact, to cut below 1" without ripples you need more than 7 blades, or you need to spin those 7 blades faster in relation to your walking speed.

Skip to page 12:

https://cdn2.toro.com/en/-/media/Files/Toro/Commercial/education-technical-references/service-training-guides/09168sl_5-4-2018.ashx?la=en&hash=1531E3CD624D41D0E5C07157493AFECD0FF67BEE


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Sinclair said:


> The ripples aren't (entirely) due to bouncing.
> 
> Even with perfect ground contact, to cut below 1" without ripples you need more than 7 blades, or you need to spin those 7 blades faster in relation to your walking speed.
> 
> ...


My cutting height is 1.25 inches. Which ive seen quit a few people post theyve had no issues cutting at that height with a manual reel.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> @BigBoxLawn please share a picture of your mower


https://www.amazon.com/Earthwise-1715-16EW-16-Inch-7-Blade-Silver/dp/B01LYVKRI9/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1FEHHQ981P2IU&dchild=1&keywords=earthwise+7+blade+reel+mower&qid=1595336165&sprefix=earthwise+7%2Caps%2C271&sr=8-3

This is the exact mower.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Ive actually found a perfect example of what I'm talking about.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETNlPIzMicA

at 5:30 he speaks to EXACTLY what I'm experiencing.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Before I'd add weight, I'd consider that the issue is the mower riding on the stolons. Thus if you verticut/dethatched or top-dressed, you'd reduce this cushion and the mower would ride lower. Maybe you need a mower with a groomer?


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I know what you're talking about. I used a Scott's 20 inch one summer and the thing kept wanting to bounce and float above the ground.

Too bad there's not a cover on top where you could just throw on a little diy sandbag. What about just drilling some holes and screwing an old 5 (10?) lb plate to the sides of the wheels?

Or just try a mascot or fiskars. Or finally get a powered reel, which as somebody told me, will change your life.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Chocolate Lab said:


> I know what you're talking about. I used a Scott's 20 inch one summer and the thing kept wanting to bounce and float above the ground.
> 
> Too bad there's not a cover on top where you could just throw on a little diy sandbag. What about just drilling some holes and screwing an old 5 (10?) lb plate to the sides of the wheels?
> 
> Or just try a mascot or fiskars. Or finally get a powered reel, which as somebody told me, will change your life.


ID love to get a powered reel, but unfortunately the yards only 1500 sq ft, and I cant justfy with the mrs on that yet. Id have to find a crazy deal.

I like the idea of attaching some plates to the wheels. I have some 2.5 and 5lb plates not being used. Ill look at that here this afternoon!

Its a brand new sod yard. I did a level with sand this spring, but still needs a few more. That may help.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Chocolate Lab said:


> Or just try a mascot or fiskars. Or finally get a powered reel, which as somebody told me, will change your life.


I can testify that a Fiskars will do the same thing. I had crazy ripples in my lawn wherever it was thickest.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@BigBoxLawn I think you might be able to get something like these to work. I have thought about adding them to my TruCut for more weight on the front, but they might work if you could fit them around the handles on the side of your push mower.

https://usweight.com/canopy-weights/tailgater-canopy-weights-20-lbs


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @BigBoxLawn I think you might be able to get something like these to work. I have thought about adding them to my TruCut for more weight on the front, but they might work if you could fit them around the handles on the side of your push mower.
> 
> https://usweight.com/canopy-weights/tailgater-canopy-weights-20-lbs


Awesome Idea!

I actually found this today, and it may really hit 2 birds!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/American-Lawn-Mower-Company-14-in-16-in-Reel-Lawn-Mower-Grass-Catcher-GC91416/313659586

I cant find the weight for it, but it should add some good weight in the correct spots. I should also be able to attach weight to this easier as well.

Ill update with how it works next week!


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

This is what I did with mine. Basically a 2.5" (2.75"? cant remember) PVC with two end caps. The endcaps have been drilled and 1/2" pvc put through the middle to serve as the roller steel axle guide. I then filled this with sand. It added only 4 lbs to the mower but I wanted it for the stripes not for the extra weight. If you fill the PVC with lead BB's Im sure you can get some decent weight out of it, plus better stripes.



It does stripe nice too


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

SpeedNess said:


> This is what I did with mine. Basically a 2.5" (2.75"? cant remember) PVC with two end caps. The endcaps have been drilled and 1/2" pvc put through the middle to serve as the roller steel axle guide. I then filled this with sand. It added only 4 lbs to the mower but I wanted it for the stripes not for the extra weight. If you fill the PVC with lead BB's Im sure you can get some decent weight out of it, plus better stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> It does stripe nice too


How high are you cutting at? Im trying to take it off at 1" which is the main problem I think. Not looking to stripe so much as get it LOW to spread and fill in for its first year.


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

@BigBoxLawn the picture in my previous post is my back yard at 1.5" HOC.

Below is my front yard at 1.25" HOC



And here is my side yard at 0.75" HOC, this is as low as I can go with the PVC roller in the back and the wheels in their lowest position on the great states mower.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

SpeedNess said:


> @BigBoxLawn the picture in my previous post is my back yard at 1.5" HOC.
> 
> Below is my front yard at 1.25" HOC
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! If this clippings catcher doesnt help my problem enough, ill have to get innovative like this. Greatly appreciate the insight and idea!


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Sorry, double post, see below...


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Kamauxx said:


> I can testify that a Fiskars will do the same thing. I had crazy ripples in my lawn wherever it was thickest.


I did, too, after my reno. Then I got a Cal Trimmer. 

But the Fiskars is at least a lot heavier (and heavier-duty) and doesn't bounce around like the lighter reels.

Also, @SpeedNess, love that idea of weighting down the roller. Very nice.


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

@BigBoxLawn , glad I could help good look with the grass catcher.

Thanks @Chocolate Lab works a treat for me!


----------



## ahaithcock03 (Aug 5, 2020)

Greetiings,
I have just begun searching for information on this subject. I purchased the American Lawn Mower 1815-18 and have been using it on my bermuda lawn for 2 yrs. I perform a scalp at the beginning of the year and then lower my setting on the mower to cut as low as possible for as long as possible. In April, I am at 1/2". May, 3/4", In June I have to raise the blade up 1 notch because of the combination of turf thickness and light roller weight. It cuts at about 1.0". Come July, I had to raise the blade another notch due to the light roller "skipping across the top of the turf leaving that reel bogging or "washboarding effect". The lawn is currently between 1.25"-1.5". All the research says that this is normal and that nothing can be done. I even contacted the manufacturer to ask if they made a heavier roller. I cut daily and can't afford a motorized unit yet.

My thoughts were that if I had a heavier roller, then the ground contact would be more consistent and I would not have the blade bouncing off the turf in the thicker areas. I looked at making my own roller, considering concrete, sand, and metal. I didnt have any 2-1/4" pipe and wanted to make as few purchases as possible. So I crossed sand out. Then I looked at concrete. My thought was to fill the existing rollers with concrete, but that would only get me 5 lbs of additional weight. 
Metal would provide the most weight, so taking apart the roller, I drove to my local Lowes. I walked to the hardware to look at metal washers. Looking at the roller from the side reveals an eight pie shaped hollow cavity. I went directly to the #4 rebar and purchased (8x) #4 x 16" rebar sticks. They fit perfectly in each of the eight openings. I took them home and cut them into 7-1/2 in lengths and used JB weld after fitting them in place and securing them with a little tie-wire on each end. This allows both rollers to still rotate independently. I gained approximately 8-lbs on the existing rollers.

I immediately cut the lawn again (2nd time today) without any blade height adjustment and noticed much better ground contact and trimmed an additional 1/4" off the top and I am back to 1.0". Some patches, mainly the thicker areas have lost it's green layer so a thought about doing a summer scalp, but I think I will just raise the blade another notch and wait until next season.

The rebar adds sufficient weight to the rollers to maintain better ground contact for the blade to cut properly.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks for the reminder to update.

So the bagger didnt add much weight. But, it gave me a way to add weight.

I put 2 2.5lb metal plates in the back corners of the bag. It gave me SUBSTANTIALLY better traction and cut. So much so that I even cut down to brown in quite a few spots. So yes, it does work!

Ive raised my HOC back up as I dont want to do a summer scalp at this point of the season. But you better believe if I cant find a powered reel in my budget that this will be my plan next year!

The only issue I really see is with no front roller, scalping some spots will probably happen.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy (Apr 27, 2020)

I've had the same issue I think it is 2 things weight and clip rate, if only these manual reels had better gearing for the reel it could cut more per inch, thus minimizing the distance between the washboards and get an overall better look also


----------

